# [SOLVED] Certbot broken after update

## sligo

Hello,

i am running my system with Python2.7 only and using Certbot to update my Letsencrypt certs. It worked well all the time but with the most recent update it broke and i wonder if it does need to be run with Python 3+ now.

```

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python2.7/certbot", line 6, in <module>

    from pkg_resources import load_entry_point

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3030, in <module>

    @_call_aside

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3014, in _call_aside

    f(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 3043, in _initialize_master_working_set

    working_set = WorkingSet._build_master()

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 654, in _build_master

    ws.require(__requires__)

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 968, in require

    needed = self.resolve(parse_requirements(requirements))

  File "/usr/lib64/python2.7/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 854, in resolve

    raise DistributionNotFound(req, requirers)

pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'future' distribution was not found and is required by parsedatetime

```

Anyone having similar problems? I kinda hesitate to install the whole Python3 just for one package.Last edited by sligo on Sat Jun 17, 2017 2:16 pm; edited 1 time in total

----------

## leonarp

I'm running python 3.4 and have the same problem.

----------

## epig

 *leonarp wrote:*   

> I'm running python 3.4 and have the same problem.

 

+1

Watching this thread carefully

----------

## Telemin

 *Quote:*   

> 
> 
> ```
> 
> pkg_resources.DistributionNotFound: The 'future' distribution was not found and is required by parsedatetime
> ...

 

The dev-python/future package would appear to now be required, and for whatever reason the new dependency didn't get spotted.

Try merging that package and see if it fixes it.

-telemin-

----------

## epig

Ah, I dont have the same problem. Not exactly anyway

```

grond ~ # certbot

An unexpected error occurred:

Traceback (most recent call last):

  File "/usr/lib/python-exec/python3.4/certbot", line 11, in <module>

    load_entry_point('certbot==0.16.0.dev0', 'console_scripts', 'certbot')()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/certbot/main.py", line 723, in main

    plugins = plugins_disco.PluginsRegistry.find_all()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/certbot/plugins/disco.py", line 200, in find_all

    plugin_ep = PluginEntryPoint(entry_point)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/certbot/plugins/disco.py", line 47, in __init__

    self.plugin_cls = entry_point.load()

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2295, in load

    self.require(*args, **kwargs)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 2318, in require

    items = working_set.resolve(reqs, env, installer, extras=self.extras)

  File "/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages/pkg_resources/__init__.py", line 859, in resolve

   raise VersionConflict(dist, req).with_context(dependent_req)

pkg_resources.VersionConflict: (certbot 0.16.0.dev0 (/usr/lib64/python3.4/site-packages), Requirement.parse('certbot==0.15.0.dev0'))

```

Seems to me that the last line in this input is key, but I am struggling to make sense of it...?

----------

## sligo

I'll put this to solved since the latest version (0.15.0) fixed any problem for me.

----------

